# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أوضاع الجزائر إبان الاحتلال الفرنسي : الأوضاع السياسية 1

## عبد الرؤوف قرناب

*المطلب الأول : الأوضاع السياسية منذ الاحتلال حتى  الحرب العالمية الأولى .*
*الفرع الأول :الكفاح الدبلوماسي:*
تعرَّضت الجزائر ابتداء من ثلاثينيات القرن التاسع عشر إلى استعمار استيطاني شرسٍ فكرياً وعسكرياً، عمل بكل ما أوتي من وسائل طيلة قرن وثلث القرن على محو خصائص الشعب الجزائري الروحية والوطنية،حتى يجعل من أرض الجزائر جزءاً لايتجزأُ من فرنسا وإلى الأبدِ... فبمجرد دخولها إلى هذه الأرض الأبية أدرك هذا الشعب أنه مستهدف من طرف هذه السلطة الأجنبيةِ الوافدة عليه في مختلف مقوماته الأساسية التي ورثها عن آبائه وأسلافه الأمجادِ، وبما أنه كان موقنا أن هذا الدخيلَ لم ولن يأتيه بالحضارة، وإنما جاء بمعاول هدمها حتى تصبح أرضه أرضا خربة ليس بأيدي أهلها شيء، فيصبحون مُمْلِحِينَ إن هم رَضُوا بهذا الاستدمار الذي اغتصب أرضهم وديارهم وما حملته من خيرٍ وبركةٍ، فسارع هذا الأَحْمَسُ منذ الأيام الأولى إلى كشف ما اقترفته أيادي فرنسامن نهب وقتل وتشريد وظلمٍ وجورٍ وتعذيبٍ فقد ارتكبت أعمالا لا مثيل لها في تاريخ البشرية ولا نقول هذا على سبيل المبالغة وإنَّما هو حقيقة تاريخية عاشتها الأمة الجزائرية فهاهو "فرحات عباس" ينقل لنا ما قاله العقيد "دِيمُو نتَانْيَاك" عن هذه الاعتداءات :«إنَّنا رابطنا في وسط البلاد وهمنا الوحيد الإحراقُ والقتل والتدمير والتخريب حتى تركنا البلاد قاعًا صفصفًا»[1]، ويذكر لنا غير واحد ممن كتب في تاريخ الجزائر تلك الجرائم التي يندى لها الجبين ويستحي منها المحارب المحنك والقائد ذو القوة والمنعة، وكان من أولها ما قام به الجنرال "ديروفيقو" الذي أباد قبيلة "العوفية "[2]، القاطنة بضواحي الحراش وذلك في شهر أفريل من سنة 1832م، حيث قام بمجزرة جماعية في أحد ليالي هذا الشهرِ لا تفرق بين الصغير والكبير ولا الذكر ولا الأنثى وهذا ناهيك عن ممارساتِ أخرى لا يسع المقامَ ذكرها الآن، وأمام هذا الوضع المتردي تفطن أبناؤُهَا النبهاءُ الذين رفعوا الراية وانطلقوا إلى الأمام دون التفات نحو الخلفِ، حيث اصطدمت  فرنسا بقوة شعبية هائلة  امتازت بروحها الدينية والوطنية القويّة، وبهذه الروح سجل الشعب الجزائريُ نفسه على صفحات التاريخ وضرب أمثلة غاية في الروعة سواء في جهاده المسلح أو صراعه الحضاري، فبرهن لكل من يَّسمعه ويراه في العالم أنَّه شعب أبي لا يمكن أن يمَوت مهما كانت قوة العدو وأسلحته. واستعمل لذلك أنواعا وأساليب مختلفة ومتنوعة من الكفاح، منها الكفاح الدبلوماسي: فبعد حادثة المروحة الشهيرة التي وقعت في قصر الداي حسين حين صفع القنصلَ الفرنسيَ في الجزائر دُوفَال بسبب تأخر فرنسا عن دفع ديونها ورده المستهتر عن سؤال الدايِ[3]، اتخذت هذهالأخيرة من الحادثة سببا مباشراً لإعلان الحرب وذريعة للاحتلال فاتجهت القوات الفرنسية بأسطول حربي ضخم من ميناء طولون بمرسيليا وحطت بسواحل سيدي فرج غرب العاصمة الجزائر يوم 05جويلية 1830م، وعلى اثر هذا الاحتلالِ اضطر الداي حسين وبعد مشاورة أعيان مدينة الجزائر إلى توقيعِ معاهدة الاستسلام وتسليم مدينة الجزائر للقوات الفرنسية وكان من بين بنود هذه المعاهدةِ احترامُ معتقد السكان الأصلين أو الأهالي والحضريين وهو دين الإسلام وعدم التعرض لممتلكاتهم وأعراضهم وقد عبر الفرنسيون بأنّ الغرض من هذه الحملةِ هو تأديب الداي وطرد العنصر التركي من الجزائر، وهذا ما نشره قائدُ الحملة الجنرال "دُوبُرمُون" الذي وزع على السكان عدة منشورات الغرض منها زرع الثقة فيهم بأنّ الجيش الفرنسي لم يأتِ للاحتلال وإنمّا للغرض المذكور آنفا، وهذه النّشرة من بين تلك التي وزعت على السكان حيث يقولُ :«نحن الفرنسيون أصدقاؤكم نتوجه إلى الجزائر لنطرد الأتراك منها، إننا لا نغزوا المدينة لنصبح سادة عليها إنّنا نقسم لكم على ذلك بدمائنا فانضموا إلينا وكونوا أهلاً لحمايتنا، ستحكمون بلادكم كما كنتم في السابق سادة مستقلين في وطنكم وإن الفرنسيين سيتصرفون معكم كما تصرفوا قبل ثلاثين سنة مع أشقائكم المصريين الأعزاء إننا نتعهد باحترام كنوزكم وأملاككم وديانتكم المقدسة إنّنا أصدقاءُ صادقون لكم وسنبقى كذلك إلى الأبد فهلموا إلينا، إنكم ستسعدون وستفيدكم صداقتنا إنّنا سنعيش في السلم من أجل سعادتكم وسعادتنا»[4]، وجاء في بيان آخر ما يلي :«إنَّني ملك فرنسا أضمن لكم بشرفه أنّه سينجز وعوده جميعها ويتعهد أمامكم وأمام الملإِ بأنّ مساجدكم وجوامعكم ستحترمُ، وأنّ ديانتكم ستمارس بحرية كما كانت في السابقِ، فابعثوا إلينا نوابكم فإنّنا سنتفاهم معهم، ونسأل الله العيش في وئامٍ»[5]، وأمام هذه الوعود والتعهدات ظنّ أعيان مدينة الجزائر أنَّهم على خير وأنّ فرنسا ما هي إلا صديق حميم جاء برسالته الحضارية ينشرها بين الأهالي وأنها لا تخلف وعدها إنْ هي وعدتْ كونها أمةً متحضرةً، فأقنعوا الدايَ بضرورة توقيع هذهِ المعاهدةِ بعد أن طلب مشاورتهم وبهذه الفعلة تكون مدينة الجزائر قد وقعت في أيدي الجيش الفرنسيِ فوقع ما لم يكن في حسبان كثير من هؤلاء الأعيان فشتان بين ما يكتب على الورق وبين ما يشاهد على أرض الحدث حيث وقعت كثير من التصرفاتِ المشينة التي عادةً ما يقوم بها الغازي ضد الأرض المحتلةِ والشعب المقهور فهذا أحدُ مؤرخيِ تلك الفترة وهو فرنسي اسمه "بُودِيكور" يقول في كتابه الحرب وحكومة الجزائر 1858 م:«أن جنودنا كانوا خجلين من أنفسهم من الحملة فقد قطعوا 18000 شجرة وحرقوا المنازل وقتلوا النساء والأطفال والشيوخ وقد أثارت النساء المنكوبات بالخصوص رغبتهم في الثورة بعادة لبس العلائق والخلاخل والأساور الفضية وهذه الحلي ليس لها مَقَابِضُ مثل الحلي الفرنسية وما دامت قد وضعت في شحمة آذان الفتيات منذ الصغر فلا يمكن إزالتها عندما يكبرن، ولكي يحصل جنودنا على هذه الحلي عمدوا إلى قطع شحمة الآذانِ وتركها على تلك الحالة البشعة»[6]،وأغلب هذه التصرفات التي ذكرها المؤرخ كانت خارج مدينة الجزائر أي في المناطق المجاورة لها كالبليدة وسهل متيجةَ أمَّا في مدينة الجزائر فقد تم تحويل بعض المساجد إلى كنائس أو إلى إسطبلات للخيول أو ثكنات عسكريةٍ ومستودعاتٍ للقمح كما تم مصادرة كثير من أملاك الجزائريين كالقصور والحدائق وأمام هذه المشاهد المؤسفة والنقض التام لبنود المعاهدة تحركت ثلة من أبناء الجزائر الغيورين على حرمات الدين والوطن إلى المطالبة بحقوقهم وحقوق أفراد أمتهم ولكنهم اصطدموا في نفس الوقت بمجموعة أخرى ثبطت عزائمهم ووقفت في طريق السيادة والحرية ولسان حالها يقول المصلحة الشخصية فوق كل شعار والمال والجاه كي يسقط الوطن ويذل أبناء الأمة ولهذا  انقسموا حسبَ ما ذكر أبو القاسم سعد الله إلى ثلاثة أحزاب حيث يقول :«ومن البديهي أن يتولد على الوضع الجديد ثلاثة تيارات سياسية، سنسميها، تجاوزا، أحزابا :(الحزب الوطني، ونعني به ذلك الذي كان يضم عناصرَ تنظر داخليا ويعمل للصالح العام والتحرير الوطني واستعمال كل السبل لجمع الشمل، والحزب الثاني هو ما يمكن أن نسميه بالحزب العثماني وهو الذي كان أصحابه يهدفون إلى البقاء على ولائهم للخلافة العثمانية وتحرير الجزائر من ربقة الفرنسيين وعودة الحكم العثماني إلى الجزائر إذا أمكن أو على الأقل تكوين سلطة في الجزائر موالية للسلطان وأما الحزب الثالث فهو الذي ارتبطت مصالح أصحابه بالمصالح الفرنسيةِ وَوَجَدَ نفسه مستفيدا من الوضع الجديد  ونعني به الحزبَ الفرنسيَ، إذا صح التعبيرُ»[7]، ويمكن من خلال ما سبق أن ندمج الحزب الوطني والحزب العثماني في تيار واحد كونهما يطمحان إلى نفس الهدف وهو جلاء فرنسا من أرض الجزائر وبعث الخلافة من جديد بخلاف ما يطمح إليه أدعياء الحزب الفرنسي وهو بقاء الاحتلال، وهذا الوضع أي الانقسام بين أبناء الوطن الواحد إلى أحزاب كل منهم له غاية ومقصود يختلف باختلاف الهدف الذي يرمي إليه بينه أحد الكتاب في تاريخ الجزائر حين قسم هذه التيارات وبين القادة المؤثرين فيها والمسيطرين على زمامها بحسب ما بيناه سابقا كونها ترجع إلى تيارين رئيسيين حيث يقول:«وأحس الأهالي بالخديعة فراحوا يُنَظِمُونَ المقاومة ويدافعون عن أرض أجدادهم وإلى جانب الكفاح المسلح ظهر الكفاح السياسي بعضه سلبي وبعضه إيجابي، ترأس الجانب الأول السيد أحمد بوضربة وتزعم الثاني السيد حمدان بن عثمان خوجة وقد لعب كل من الرجلين دورا خطيراً في حياة البلاد غداةَ الاحتلالِ»[8]، ومن هنا يظهر أن هذه الأحزاب أو التيارات لها  قيادات ولكنها ليست بالتنظيمِ والزعامةِ والبرنامجِ الذي نعرفه اليوم ومن أهم الشخصيات التي قادت التيارَ الوطنيَ كما ذكر هذا الكاتب  شخصية لها وزنها السياسي في تلك الفترة من الزمن وهو كما وصفهُ عبد الرحمن الجيلالي -رحمه الله- بقوله :«زعيم الجزائر الكبير العلامة، سيدي حمدان بن عثمان خوجة»[9]، يقولُ أحد الكتابِ ممن كتبوا عن حمدان خوجة :«حمدان بن عثمان خوجة واحد من الشخصيات الجزائريةِ التي تصدت بالقلم واللسان للاحتلال الفرنسي في سنواته الأولى وقد بذل في ذلك جهودا وقدم تضحيات ربما لا تقل شأنا عن تلك التي قدمها رواد المقاومة المسلحة وبذلك فإن حمدان خوجة يعد مثالا للمثقف الذي يضع علمه وثقافته في خدمة وطنه وشعبه ويهب حياته فداء لها»[10]، حمدان خوجة من الشخصيات البارزة في تلك الفترة من الزمن دافعت عن الوطن بكل الفرص المتاحة خاصة وأنه كان من الطبقة المتعلمة ولا بأس أن نعرض  لشيءٍ من حياته السياسية خاصة وأنه كان زعيما للتيار الوطني،بدأت حياته السياسية قبل الاحتلال بوقت ليس باليسير فقد كان مستشاراً يطمئن له الداي حسين ويعتمد عليه وطاف العديد من بلدان العالم وقام برحلة إلى البقاع المقدسة فقد أدى فريضة الحج كما زار الأستانة والعديد من بلدان أوروبا منها فرنسا وكان لهذه الرحلات وهذا الاحتكاك بالداي مساعدا له على صقل شخصيته وتنميتها وعشية احتلال مدينة الجزائر انخدع حمدان خوجة كغيره من الأعيان بالبيانات التي نشرها الفرنسيون كونه ذا إيمان بأن «الأمة الفرنسية العظيمة ستنجز ما وعدت به في بياناتها قد أدى به في بداية الأمر إلى اتخاذ موقف سلبي يهدف إلى التآخي مع الفرنسيين والتعاون معهم»[11]،  يتبع 



   [/PDF]


 [1]فرحات عباس، حرب الجزائر وثورتها (ليل الاستعمار )، منشورات ANEP، الجزائر، ط سنة 2005، ص78.


[2]سعد الله أبو القاسم، الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية، دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت، ط الأولى(1992)، ج01 ص50 .

[3]رد عليه بقوله :"إن حكومتي لا تتنازل لإجابة رجل مثلكم "يقول حمدان خوجة "ولكن هذه الكلمات أمام ديوانه قد مست كرامته إلى درجة أنه لم يتمالك نفسه من الغضب وضربه بالمروحة ضربة واحدة " للمزيد انظر : خوجة حمدان بن عثمان، المرآة، منشوراتANEP، الجزائر، سنة 2005، ص142، وكذلك : محمود باشا محمد، الاستيلاء على إيالة الجزائر أو ذريعة المروحة، ترجمة عزيز نعمان، دار الأمل، تيزي وزو، ط الثانية سنة 2005، ص22ومابعدها.


[4]أحمد باي وحمدان خوجة وبوضربة، مذكرات أحمد باي وحمدان خوجة وبوضربة، تعريب محمد العربي الزبيري، منشورات السهل، الجزائر، (2009)، ص90.

[5]المصدر نفسه، ص 90.

[6]الجيلالي عبد الرحمن، تاريخ الجزائر العام، دار الأمة، الجزائر، ج 04 ص230-231 .


[7]سعد الله أبو القاسم، الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية، مرجع سابق، ج01 ص103.

[8]أحمد باي وحمدان خوجة وبوضربة، مذكرات أحمد باي حمدان خوجة أحمد بوضربة، مصدر سابق، ص 90- 91.

[9]الجيلالي عبد الرحمن، تاريخ الجزائر العام، مرجع سابق، ج 04 ص230.

[10]بورنان سعيد،شخصيات بارزة في كفاح الجزائر 1830- 1962، دار الأمل، تيزي وزو، ط الثانية سنة 2004، ج1ص37.

[11]أحمد باي وحمدان خوجة وبوضربة، مذكرات أحمد باي حمدان خوجة أحمد بوضربة،  مصدر سابق، ص 94.

----------

